# Minnesota Nature Photos



## OhNe0z (May 1, 2012)

The first picture I took in Minneapolis and the Second was taken up at Breezy Point Resort, MN. CC Welcome.




Downtown Minneapolis by Scott Howard Photography, on Flickr




Breezy Point, MN by Scott Howard Photography, on Flickr


----------

